# Expat from India moving to SA . Need advices urgently



## shash (May 13, 2013)

hi ,
I am currently contemplating an offer to move to SA Johannesburg area. I am married with 4 year old kid.

Basically my company has offered me around $4500 post tax with medical and other insurance.
Assuming i will be buying a second hand car on loan, which can deduct around $300.

What i would like to know, the general cost of living in a safe area , cost of day care/school for my 4 year old and any other associated cost like transportation / cable / internet /phone etc ?
I dont want to compromise on accommodation (2 BHK needed in safe and secure place in north Johannesburg)

I am just hoping that i could save around $1500-2000 per month else it does not make much sense for me !

Should i take this offer ? I need to tell within a week ! So any advice would be really appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Just looking at your figures I don't know how you are going to be able to save $1,500 to $2,000 a month.

Other members know the area more then me (I know Cape Town) but when you factor in all your costs I don't see you being able to save much.


----------



## shash (May 13, 2013)

thanks for your reply !

Well , still what is your take for avg monthly cost in sandton ? I know there may have been discussion in the past , but i want to take the recent figures !

unfurnished bedroom apt needed just enough for the family of 3 .

What should be my salary per month post tax of course to save 1500$.
I know it is difficult comparing lifestyle, however just to let you know we are teetotaler , not much of party people.

Thx again.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

shash said:


> thanks for your reply !
> 
> Well , still what is your take for avg monthly cost in sandton ? I know there may have been discussion in the past , but i want to take the recent figures !
> 
> ...


It's so hard to say what should your salary be to save $1,500 but if go $1,500x12 
that is $18,000 and you said you salary was $4,500 a month so that is $54,000. I dont see much saving happening there. 

Bedroom R6,000 to R8,000 
Are you coming with furniture? It might be better to get a furnished place.

Internet/phone(s) Depends on how many cell phones you have
But factor in R300 per cell phone and about R400 for internet 

A second hand car a good one R125,000- R150,000 

Gas depends on how far you have to travel but factor in about R1,500 a month

Food I don't know what a family of three might spend but I would say R1,800 to R,2000

Health insurance you want a good package!! 
R3,000 a month for your family

Sorry I dont know what daycare would cost. You might be able to google and get some figures on that.


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Shash

Sandton central will cost around 10-15.000 per month for a 2 bedroom (mainly yuppies)
suburbs around sandton budget 8-10.000 per month
creche fees vary from suburb to suburb i.e randburg R1.500/ half day R2.500/ fullday
sandton R2.500 half day R5.000 full day.

Lets do a quick calculation:

sandton ranburg

accomodation R 12.500 R 8.500
vehicle payments R 4.500 R 4.500
food for 3 R 3.500 R 3.500
petrol R 750 R 1.000
education R 3.000 R 2.000
daily bread/milk money R 2.000 R 2.000
------------- -------------
R 26.500 R 21.500

add say 30% for first few months to stock house i.e. salt/pepper knife fork spoons blablabla
and there you go 1.500us for savings

mark


----------

